# Twitching?



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

As some of you know, I have a young, orphaned wild rat in my care. It is between 1 and 2 weeks old, was dehydrated and hungry when I found it, and it is quite skinny. It is making progress and I am curious about a behavior I've noticed. The rat will sometimes twitch- often when it seems asleep (although it has closed eyes). It is almost always just the feet and tail. Why? It reminds me of a dreaming dog. The baby is well coordinated and seems totally normal, albeit very highly energetic- does not seem sick.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why but I know what you mean. All of my babies twitched while they were wee ones and I could never figure out why.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

This one twitches when relaxed- so strange! it's considered normal then?

It really does not seem to be unwell except for weight and yesterday's dehydration.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

dreaming


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Romeo does that, too, in sleep, so that's what i thought. Thanks for confirming it. :3


----------

